# Temperature monitoring. CPU throttling.



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there a good program for monitoring the temperature of the SGS3?

Any way to control how the phone deals with the throttling?
I know in AOKP you can set a speed profile for temp > stuff, but I wanna know how hot the phone thinks it is.

Is there a best program for this?

Thanks


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm.. Maybe try system panel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Use "TempMonitor" for cpu temps. Works great!

48 65 6c 70 20 6d 65 21


----------

